# Anyone using Alli??



## Kathy (Jul 2, 2007)

For those that haven't heard of it, here's the link.

myalli.com Ã¢â‚¬â€œ home page

I have been on the perscription version of this for about a month and a half (Xenical), but it's really expensive and my insurance won't cover it. So...I bought Alli a couple days ago and have been using it. The only difference between the two is strength. OTC is 60mg and the Xenical is 120mg. So far, on the Xenical I've lost almost 10 lbs. I still have a ways to go, but these do seem to help. Although, YUK if you take them then eat a really fatty meal! LOL...

Is anyone else trying them and what do you think so far?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 2, 2007)

I havent tried it but ive seen the advertisements all over. Im scared of diet pills so i dont think ill try it.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm interested in them. Heard about them long ago.

I just know with Alli is that if you consumed fatty food - you'll get the shits.

Oily leakage or something. Yum.

You've lost 10 lbs in a month, you say?

You must've changed your eating habits as well... did you?


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 3, 2007)

I thought about taking it, but once I read the guide book I changed my mind. The book itself recommended that you wear dark pants or either take a week of vacation when you're first trying it out! The book made me laugh alot.. Lol. But I guess alli would be great once you learned what to eat and not eat!


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2007)

I think that it would work fine, after all you already has the Xenical experience , lol. The only thing you might take care of is to reduce even more the quantity of fat ingested, after all it's a lower dosage product.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Although, YUK if you take them then eat a really fatty meal! LOL... Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just know with Alli is that if you consumed fatty food - you'll get the shits.Oily leakage or something. Yum.

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The book itself recommended that you wear dark pants or either take a week of vacation when you're first trying it out! WHAT!?!?!??!







I saw them at CVS yesterday and I've wanted to try them, until now. Are you guys really serious!? I have never heard such a thing. Wow, I WAS interested in buying them.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 3, 2007)

I have tried to change my eating habits as well. You only get the sh%ts or oily leakage if you try to eat a Quarter Pounder and fries and then take them. The Alli ones are much less likely to have this side effect because the dosage is lower. Part of the whole idea though is not only that your body will absorb less fat, but the side effects discourage you from eating too much fat. Know what I mean?

[email protected] your comments though! It can be kinda gross. But, I really want to drop some weight and after I had my daughter and a hysterectomy at the same time my body just got all messed up. And I guess I like the fact that it's the only FDA approved diet pill. It doesn't give me the shakes or make me feel like I'm going to have a heart attack!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 3, 2007)

Well they really spark my interest but I really don't like the sound of the oily leakage part. My boyfriend and I are HORRIBLE dieters and we eat really bad... So we eat a lot of fatty foods. Hmm... I don't know about this one. I definitely need to loose some weight though.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 3, 2007)

That is the thing that scares me about diet pills. The things you hear about people having heart issues and stuff like that. A friend of mine did phenphen back when it was on the market and had serious repercussions (hair loss, heart palpitations, loss of appetite to the point she did not eat). So they scare me.

It sounds like you are being very careful with them.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 3, 2007)

I know this may sound a little gross, but in the beginning when you first start taking them, wear a panty liner like you would with your period if your worried about it. You also have to be careful of "sharting" - ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this may sound a little gross, but in the beginning when you first start taking them, wear a panty liner like you would with your period if your worried about it. You also have to be careful of "sharting" - ROFLMAO!!! LOL, Oh my goodness.. 
Does it go away after a little while or is this a continuous thing while taking the pills?


----------



## Kathy (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL, Oh my goodness.. 
Does it go away after a little while or is this a continuous thing while taking the pills?

Really...it's only in the beginning until your body adjusts somewhat and you know better what you shouldn't eat. Also...it says to take a multivitamin at night before bed because the pills can also prevent some vitamin absorption as well as fat absorption.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I just might have to bite my tounge and try taking them. The only time I ever take diet pills (when I do try them) is in the mornings and for lunch. I never seem to take them at dinner time because I usually can't fall asleep when I take diet pills later in the day. But I don't take pills that make you feel shaky. I like how you said these don't give you the shakes.. I HATE the shakes!!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 3, 2007)

I was interested until I read oily leakage.....



booooooo


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 3, 2007)

ok well im definately not going to try it. lol


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2007)

It's like everything in life - there's always side effects... Imagine that along with acarbose, a diabetes medicine that prevents the absorption of carbs. It's a fart party!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd think about it, but lots of things that are approved over there are not approved here, so I dont think they'd be available


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this may sound a little gross, but in the beginning when you first start taking them, wear a panty liner like you would with your period if your worried about it. You also have to be careful of "sharting" - ROFLMAO!!! That is toooo funny... I sharted last week at work, thank God I was ready to leave!! =) I wish you the best on your dieting journey=)


----------



## Kathy (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I just might have to bite my tounge and try taking them. The only time I ever take diet pills (when I do try them) is in the mornings and for lunch. I never seem to take them at dinner time because I usually can't fall asleep when I take diet pills later in the day. But I don't take pills that make you feel shaky. I like how you said these don't give you the shakes.. I HATE the shakes!! Let me know if you try them and how you're doing on them. One more thing everyone, keep in mind, in the beginning I was taking a pill with twice the potentcy of the ones Alli makes. The side effects with these are minimal. Everyone's body is different too.


----------



## Thais (Jul 9, 2007)

Orlistat/ Xenical is like a bad punishment for bad eating habits. LOL. It works by binding fat in your guy so that the fat doesnt get absorbed. But guess what, if you don't absorb the fat, then it comes out the other end. If you have a big fatty meal, then you run the risk of having horrible diarrhea; which would be much worse if you are in a public place. Fecal incontinence is not uncommon.

So, yeah, orlistat makes you lose a bit of weight by binding the fat you eat, but the major affect is in the dietary habit modifications, because the patients learn pretty quickly what they can and what they can't eat while they are on the medication, and therefore choose healthier foods that contain little or no fat.

For the folks with medical background: This is steatorrhea in a pill!!! LOL


----------



## StinkyMonkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow. Oily leakage, eh?


----------



## tinktink22 (Jul 9, 2007)

this is a pill that my family would take in iran. but the difference is is the one in iran would solidify the oil and fat and it would not absorb into your body. but this one is pretty bad. it doesnt solidify anything. when i was working in a doctors office the other recptionist that i worked for was taking it at the time. well she forgot the whole fatty/oily food thing right well she ate a donut. in 2 hours she was running home because oil the oil leakage. lol you really have to becareful with that stuff. but when you think about it its just a reason not to eat fatty food in case you have problems. so why not just try and not eat them in the first place lol. you have to be really careful with this pill


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Orlistat/ Xenical is like a bad punishment for bad eating habits. LOL. It works by binding fat in your guy so that the fat doesnt get absorbed. But guess what, if you don't absorb the fat, then it comes out the other end. If you have a big fatty meal, then you run the risk of having horrible diarrhea; which would be much worse if you are in a public place. Fecal incontinence is not uncommon.So, yeah, orlistat makes you lose a bit of weight by binding the fat you eat, but the major affect is in the dietary habit modifications, because the patients learn pretty quickly what they can and what they can't eat while they are on the medication, and therefore choose healthier foods that contain little or no fat.

For the folks with medical background: This is steatorrhea in a pill!!! LOL






Yeah! Imagine that combined with acarbose + metformin - not only steatorrhea but along with it , a fart party!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 9, 2007)

So basically you are so scared that you will get leakage that you dont eat fatty foods. If you do this anyways you would lose weight w/o the pill! lol


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay, I heard about this the other day, and I was kinda grossed out by the testimonies I was reading. Don't think I'll ever be trying this one!


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 10, 2007)

I think I'd rather be a bit fat than be afraid of having an accident! ICK!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So basically you are so scared that you will get leakage that you dont eat fatty foods. If you do this anyways you would lose weight w/o the pill! lol LOL...yes and no. The Orlistat in these pills makes your body absorb 25% less fat than it normally would when you eat. So...even if you eat less fatty food, you'll still lose more weight because in addition to eating less fat your body is absorbing less fat.

And I've had none of the nasty side effects from the Alli that I had from the perscription dosage. I just know I'm over 40 yrs. old, I've had a hysterectomy (which significantly messes with your metabolism) and I need to lose like 40 lbs. So...I need the extra help. If it was 10 lbs. or something I don't think I'd be using these pills either. They are designed for people that are significantly overweight. I don't fall into the obese category, but I am in the significantly overweight category. This stuff isn't for the size 6 girl who wants to be a size 2. Know what I'm saying??


----------



## Lia (Jul 10, 2007)

Good point, kaville! What most people forget, don't know or don't wanna know is that diet pills are meant for people who really needs help to get thinner , like obese people - not for the regular girl like me and most of the girls, who wants to lose 10 lb to look better on a bikini or something like that.

They're not the devil in disguise (diet pills) but, as my teacher says, it has to be correctly prescribed.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL...yes and no. The Orlistat in these pills makes your body absorb 25% less fat than it normally would when you eat. So...even if you eat less fatty food, you'll still lose more weight because in addition to eating less fat your body is absorbing less fat. 
And I've had none of the nasty side effects from the Alli that I had from the perscription dosage. I just know I'm over 40 yrs. old, I've had a hysterectomy (which significantly messes with your metabolism) and I need to lose like 40 lbs. So...I need the extra help. If it was 10 lbs. or something I don't think I'd be using these pills either. They are designed for people that are significantly overweight. I don't fall into the obese category, but I am in the significantly overweight category. This stuff isn't for the size 6 girl who wants to be a size 2. Know what I'm saying??

i get it i guess my comment is for those who are just lazy and want the easy way out lol.

I need to lose like 30 but im going to try diet and exercise and see how it goes.


----------



## peachy (Jul 12, 2007)

I personally think Alli is kind of a scam... I don't think fat is the evil that people make it out to be, because it increases satiety and makes blood sugar more stable. I think it's more the refined and fake crap that people eat that lead to weight gain, and the oversized portions. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

I was really interested in trying them at first.... But...okay here goes the TMI...

I get diarrhea with everything. Coffee, any kind of fast food, oily food, EVERYTHING. So I am deathly afraid if I take this it will be worse. My friend is going to start taking it, I'll wait for her review and then decide. I only want to lose about 10 more lbs....we'll see.

I don't want to go to the Shart Fart Party.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 12, 2007)

My husband was taking it but it was just GROSSS, he only has 45 gr. of fat a day and his stools are oily. It's just gross, all I can say is he won't be buying it again.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My husband was taking it but it was just GROSSS, he only has 45 gr. of fat a day and his stools are oily. It's just gross, all I can say is he won't be buying it again. omg its official im staying away from this! lol


----------



## Kathy (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was really interested in trying them at first.... But...okay here goes the TMI...
I get diarrhea with everything. Coffee, any kind of fast food, oily food, EVERYTHING. So I am deathly afraid if I take this it will be worse. My friend is going to start taking it, I'll wait for her review and then decide. I only want to lose about 10 more lbs....we'll see.

I don't want to go to the Shart Fart Party.

LMAO @ Amanda!!


----------



## farris2 (Jul 13, 2007)

A friend started it yesterday.I have a kidney stone left over from 2 years ago so I wont be trying it.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG, I would NEVER take that kind of pill ever again. I took Xenical for about 4 days and it was the most disguisting thing ever! It says may cause anal leakage. May my butt, it does cause it!!! You get this orange, weird smelling, oily stuff coming out of your butt and even when you stop taking the stuff it doesn't go away for like 2 days. It is awful!!!! I would never do that again. I had to throw out like 4 or 5 pairs of panties too. It was NASTY!

I know the owners of a company called BSN and they gave me samples months ago of a diet pill that is coming out next week in the stores. It was awesome. I lost 3 pounds in 2 days. It has mood enhancers in it, it is a fat burner, helps with water retention and is also an appetite suppressent. It is called Atro-Phex. I was like a crackhead after asking them for more samples everyday!!!!

I am going to buy 2 bottles as soon as it comes out and save it for after I have my baby (I am 10 weeks pregnant now). It is awesome stuff!


----------



## Lia (Jul 27, 2007)

If you lost 3 pounds in 2 days it probably was just water. Just be careful, all drug (no matter if it's an herbal-based supplement - i even think those are the ones you must be REALLY careful, because they're not scientifically proven or deeply studied) has a side effect and can cause a problem.


----------



## tigger- (Jul 27, 2007)

Okay, here's my experience. I did try it, but guess what? No "treatment effects" as they like to call them. If anything I started getting almost constipated. Trust me when I say I DO NOT eat low fat. I even tried eating a greasy pizza as a test. I thought I was doing something wrong. HOWEVER, the myalli.com message boards have similar stories as mine. Granted most go the other way! I guess I'm one of the "lucky" ones, but I do notice that I don't lose as much wieght as those with "treatment effects". Love that, by the way. I guess "side effects" sounds bad or something. Also, it made me spot menstrual wise. Others noticed that also. I finaly had to stop because I was getting REALLY tired and irritable. Not good with three kids under 5!

This is just my personal experience. Others have had HORRIBLY embarassing things happen! Like during sex. I would just die!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 27, 2007)

ALLI Weight loss supplement, I've been seeing this stuff fly off the shelves. Now on first glance a lot of people are like YAAAY, it's FDA approved, it works....all this hoopla, but if your a "Size Sexy" it's ain't gonna be for you, because when you're used to eating what you want when you want, it's a little difficult to go cold turkey on EVERYTHING, you may slip up and eat a burger, a piece of fried chicken, a piece of pound cake...shoot, I'm making myself hungry ...LMAO but if you do go on Alli, that ass is toast...check it out, If you eat a meal that contains too much fat after taking Alli, you will experience some very unpleasant side effects, including: loose stools, too-frequent stools, uncontrollable bowel movements, or gas with an oily discharge...did they just say UNCONTROLLABLE bowel movements... awwwwww naw! Ummm...diarrhea is so shall we say anti-sexy, I'd rather be fat and fresh, than skinny, walking round smelling like the business end of a colon. Here is a DIRECT quote...â€œYou may feel an urgent need to go to the bathroom. Until you have a sense of any treatment effects, itâ€™s probably a smart idea to wear dark pants, and bring a change of clothes with you to work.â€ I'mma get country for a minute excuse me...What the world...I say what the world...ain't no way in hell. That stuff is for the BIRDS, you gotta be strong for that. I wanna lose weight, but I might slip up. I have a friend who was on something similar to Alli and she had to wear Depends just in case she ate something that had any fat content, for real her gas almost ruined a perfectly good friendship. Alli....ummm, me thinks NOT.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jul 27, 2007)

I am aware that if I lost 3 pounds in 2 days that it was water. But, it is water I lost and I looked skinner so I was happy. Yeah, all diet pills are somewhat dangerous and have side effects. But, these make you in a great mood, don't make you crash, don't make your heart race and do suppress your appetite. I love them and I am sure they will help after the baby. They really help and any boost is a good boost as long as there is not oily orange stuff coming out of my butt, haha!


----------



## lissalove (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying them. I used to take the prescription Xenical also and it worked wonders for me. Trains you to eat more healthier so you don't have to deal with those nasty side effects =)


----------



## Kathy (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ChristineLE24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am aware that if I lost 3 pounds in 2 days that it was water. But, it is water I lost and I looked skinner so I was happy. Yeah, all diet pills are somewhat dangerous and have side effects. But, these make you in a great mood, don't make you crash, don't make your heart race and do suppress your appetite. I love them and I am sure they will help after the baby. They really help and any boost is a good boost as long as there is not oily orange stuff coming out of my butt, haha! There is a thread about "The Best Diet Pill". You can post your info. about the one you're using there.





I'm up to 14lbs. off with the Alli, so it's working for me. I am more careful about what I eat. However, the side effects have been much less "severe" (for lack of a better word) than they were when I was taking Xenical.


----------



## Lia (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm glad it's working for you! The idea of those medicines who binds with fat is learning - if you eat fat, you'll CERTAINLY have leakage, and you don't want to toss away your underwear, right?

But i think we closed the thread about diet pills? Not sure


----------



## tracybryant (Jul 27, 2007)

I had a friend who was taking Alli, they were working, but she couldnt handle the side effects. Meaning: Not being able to control her "waste material". But I guess if you can handle it its great. I like the idea of most of the fat you eat coming out of your body, but I dont think I could handle the orange greasy farts.... but hey I really think it would work. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 1, 2007)

Omg some of this comments are just too funny. I'm literally laughing out loud with the sharting comments. Anyhow I don't need this pills since I'm a skinny stick but I really admire anybody who goes through those side effects. It must be horrible.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2007)

Bump.

I've been on this for a week and I've only gotton the sympthoms this weekend - and all thanks to chinese food. Haha. But it's not as bad as some say. I mean, I can CONTROL what I do... not like others who probably need depends or pads. Haha.

Some people don't even get oily sharts or whatever.

It can either be constipation, gas, or other "treatment effects".

I would recommend it to folks...

I have to go weigh myself to see how my progress is going. I'm signing up for the gym in some weeks. *crosses fingers*

Gotta get ready for Ma's wedding in the Winter. Woop.


----------



## Solimar (Sep 4, 2007)

This sounds good...but it's hard when you are constantly around people who eat greasy sh*t all the time.

I need to hit the gym again, haha. If all else fails...Alli is at least FDA approved.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 2, 2007)

My friend finally quit Alli because the Sharts weren't woth it. The worst part...she said the "Orange Oil" that comes out of your butt stains the toilet so badly that she had to soak it in bleach...hmmmm.


----------



## SherryAnn (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread has made me laugh this morning!!!! I feel a little nauseated but that's okay! LOL


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yuck.


----------



## sooperficial (May 19, 2008)

BUMP

I started taking Alli on Monday of last week, so 7 days later I have got to say wow! I had been working out for a few weeks and I wanted to give these pills a try and see what the fuss was about. I LOVED that it came in a kit with all these little booklets PACKED with information. ok so I followed all the directions and took the pills....I had "treatment effects" that first day and I saw a few drops of that orange oil in the potty (LOL) and I was amazed! After one week I already see a dif in my body when I look in the mirror. It totally just makes you so much more aware of your food choices. I was so used to scarfing down JUNK all the time, that I had really forgotten how to eat healthy. Now today I had sweet and sour chicken which was a bad idea! I thought i'd just skip the pill before the meal and no sweat. LOL It wasnt anything severe, I can control my loins pretty well and I make it to the bathroom every time. No staining from me either. I am deathly afraid of farting now. I will only do it over the toilet. lol ok gross.

Anyone else try Alli recently?


----------



## CellyCell (May 19, 2008)

I'd advise drinking no milk on Alli... or any dairy stuff, really.


----------



## sweet67 (May 27, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of diet pills. I just stick to exercising and eating healthy.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 27, 2008)

I haven't taken them but I am dieting.. ever since I read the article about it with people saying I pooped my pants but I'm losing weight.... I decided I wouldn't want to try it...


----------



## Lissaboo (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this may sound a little gross, but in the beginning when you first start taking them, wear a panty liner like you would with your period if your worried about it. You also have to be careful of "sharting" - ROFLMAO!!! Sharting!



OMG that was the funniest thing I've heard all day! My mom tried them and well since she has IBS and loves fatty food..let's just say it was Mt. Vesuvius all over again!So she stopped immediately.I still want to try though, I really need these 30 lbs off and I desperately need that jump start on eating healthier and if sharting doesn't stop me I don't know what will.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 11, 2008)

I stopped taking them for awhile and gained all my weight back. I'm starting them again and going to really try and get exercising as well. I DO know the Alli works, but unless I want to have to take it forever, I need to learn how to eat better generally and exercise to increase my metabolism. Otherwise the weight just comes back on.


----------



## charish (Jul 4, 2008)

eww, i tried a couple of pills that my mom had last yr. anal leakage was the side affect i had, it was like clear oil. nasty, and that's one of the side affects you can get.


----------

